# Mobile friendly switch



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

In case people haven't noticed, a mobile friendly switch had been added to the forum which you can access from the bottom of the page to toggle in and out of this mode.

This won't impact on Autoguide or Tapatalk but you might find it a useful alternative to the normal big screen view when using a small screen.

If there are any issues please report them here.

Regards,
John


----------



## TT Owners Club (Mar 5, 2006)

But you don't support Tapalk ? So how could it affect it?


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

"Support" doesn't mean what you think it does


----------



## evilClive (Mar 26, 2016)

Hi.
So if I'm on my mobile, but I've set to see the desktop view, how do I go back to mobile/smartphone view? 
I don't see the "mobile friendly switch".
Clive


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

The preference is stored in a cookie, so if you click delete all board cookies bottom right, you'll lose that setting and revert to the mobile view. You'll need to log on again.


----------



## evilClive (Mar 26, 2016)

Great. Thanks


----------

